# Auto Zone Mistake



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

I seen this on a shooting web site. I thought I would share my opinion that they should have give him a BONUS.

Huntinfool 
MODERATOR EDIT-It is a copyright infringement to post a complete article, therefore I have deleted the article and here is the link to the article.
http://wtkr.com/2012/11/30/autozone-emp ... rd-bandit/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is very unfortunate; there was a very similar incident here locally at Wal-Mart. I understand the policy and in general do agree. working in a bank, the money is insured and the bank is bonded and most would be very surprised to see how little cash is kept on hand, contrary to what Hollywood indicates. It is extremely rare that anyone is hurt or shot, so there is generally no need to fight fire with fire as it would likely result in someone then getting hurt. So, putting the macho aside just get him out of the bank or the store and let the authorities do their work and catch him, but don't ever risk someone getting shot or killed in confronting him as that is clearly irreversible.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Huge29

Thanks for the help on the link. You also bring some interesting insight.

huntinfool


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was with you; it took me several years to have the change of heart that I have had, but as I grow a little older I realize that money is just stuff and when it is insured it is just plain stuff, but to risk someone's life would be something that you would have to live with all of your life including a lot of sleepless nights. 
I think this was the local Wal-Mart incident that was kind of similar http://sittingduckpolicy.com/2011/walma ... f-defense/


----------

